# Hysolis Solar Generator



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

Took the plunge and ordered one of these for our cabin. 100Ah Li Battery, mppt solar controller and a 1000W pure sine inverter all in one portable unit. Also can control and monitor with my phone via built in wifi. Being as it's portable, during endless cloudy days I'll be able to take it to the neighbor for a charge. Anyone else looking at this or used it yet. Can't wait to turn on our first light.


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

Did you buy photo voltaic panels also?


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

Seems expensive for the little bit of power you get. 
You could put together batteries and a solar panel with inverter and get way more for less. ?


----------



## CrawlerHarness (Dec 9, 2017)

Hard to understand what you bought. Provide a link and describe a little better. Searching for it.....it sounds like you bought a 100Ah Lithium Ion battery that can put out 6V, 12V, and 110/120V, as well as has a connection to get charged by solar or electricity. Did it also come with the solar panels? 

I am guessing you won't need 220/240 for your well pump, welder, or furnace at the cabin?


----------



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

https://www.hysolis.net/product-pag...erator-1kwh-lithium-battery-200w-solar-panels

I dont need 220, hand pump and wood stove. The shower pump runs off 12v so we can connect this or just use the same battery we've been using. Panels will come later this spring. For our minimal needs, I think this will work for our small cabin


----------

